# Vsftpd not allowing me to connect via virtual user

## voncloft

I am attempting to log into my computer via vsftpd on my LAN, and I get an error 530 access denied for every user.

Below is my /etc/vsftpd/vsftpd.conf

```

#pam_service_name=

#

# The default compiled in settings are fairly paranoid. This sample file

# loosens things up a bit, to make the ftp daemon more usable.

# Please see vsftpd.conf.5 for all compiled in defaults.

#

# READ THIS: This example file is NOT an exhaustive list of vsftpd options.

# Please read the vsftpd.conf.5 manual page to get a full idea of vsftpd's

# capabilities.

#

# Allow anonymous FTP? (Beware - allowed by default if you comment this out).

anonymous_enable=no

#

# Uncomment this to allow local users to log in.

local_enable=YES

#

# Uncomment this to enable any form of FTP write command.

write_enable=YES

#

# Default umask for local users is 077. You may wish to change this to 022,

# if your users expect that (022 is used by most other ftpd's)

#local_umask=022

#

# Uncomment this to allow the anonymous FTP user to upload files. This only

# has an effect if the above global write enable is activated. Also, you will

# obviously need to create a directory writable by the FTP user.

#anon_upload_enable=YES

#

# Uncomment this if you want the anonymous FTP user to be able to create

# new directories.

#anon_mkdir_write_enable=YES

#

# Activate directory messages - messages given to remote users when they

# go into a certain directory.

dirmessage_enable=YES

#

# Activate logging of uploads/downloads.

xferlog_enable=YES

#

# Make sure PORT transfer connections originate from port 20 (ftp-data).

connect_from_port_20=no

#

# If you want, you can arrange for uploaded anonymous files to be owned by

# a different user. Note! Using "root" for uploaded files is not

# recommended!

#chown_uploads=YES

#chown_username=whoever

#

# You may override where the log file goes if you like. The default is shown

# below.

#xferlog_file=/var/log/vsftpd.log

#

# If you want, you can have your log file in standard ftpd xferlog format.

# Note that the default log file location is /var/log/xferlog in this case.

#xferlog_std_format=YES

#

# You may change the default value for timing out an idle session.

idle_session_timeout=600

#

# You may change the default value for timing out a data connection.

data_connection_timeout=120

#

# It is recommended that you define on your system a unique user which the

# ftp server can use as a totally isolated and unprivileged user.

#nopriv_user=ftpsecure

#

# Enable this and the server will recognise asynchronous ABOR requests. Not

# recommended for security (the code is non-trivial). Not enabling it,

# however, may confuse older FTP clients.

#async_abor_enable=YES

#

# By default the server will pretend to allow ASCII mode but in fact ignore

# the request. Turn on the below options to have the server actually do ASCII

# mangling on files when in ASCII mode.

# Beware that on some FTP servers, ASCII support allows a denial of service

# attack (DoS) via the command "SIZE /big/file" in ASCII mode. vsftpd

# predicted this attack and has always been safe, reporting the size of the

# raw file.

# ASCII mangling is a horrible feature of the protocol.

#ascii_upload_enable=YES

#ascii_download_enable=YES

#

# You may fully customise the login banner string:

ftpd_banner=Welcome to blah FTP service.

#

# You may specify a file of disallowed anonymous e-mail addresses. Apparently

# useful for combatting certain DoS attacks.

#deny_email_enable=YES

# (default follows)

#banned_email_file=/etc/vsftpd/vsftpd.banned_emails

#

# You may specify an explicit list of local users to chroot() to their home

# directory. If chroot_local_user is YES, then this list becomes a list of

# users to NOT chroot().

# (Warning! chroot'ing can be very dangerous. If using chroot, make sure that

# the user does not have write access to the top level directory within the

# chroot)

chroot_local_user=YES

chroot_list_enable=YES

# (default follows)

chroot_list_file=/etc/vsftpd.allowed_users

local_root=/

#

# You may activate the "-R" option to the builtin ls. This is disabled by

# default to avoid remote users being able to cause excessive I/O on large

# sites. However, some broken FTP clients such as "ncftp" and "mirror" assume

# the presence of the "-R" option, so there is a strong case for enabling it.

#ls_recurse_enable=YES

#

# When "listen" directive is enabled, vsftpd runs in standalone mode and

# listens on IPv4 sockets. This directive cannot be used in conjunction

# with the listen_ipv6 directive.

listen=YES

listen_port=21

#

# This directive enables listening on IPv6 sockets. To listen on IPv4 and IPv6

# sockets, you must run two copies of vsftpd with two configuration files.

# Make sure, that one of the listen options is commented !!

#listen_ipv6=YES

#anon_root=/

#seccomp_sandbox=NO

#anon_upload_enable=NO

#anon_other_write_enable=NO

userlist_enable=YES

userlist_file=/etc/vsftpd.allowed_users

#local_umask=

#max_per_ip=

```

And my /etc/vsftpd.allowed_users

```

nick

root

```

What am I doing wrong, this is driving me crazy!! 

I can't even log into ftp...on the host pc where these files are stored.

I have made myself apart of the ftp, vs-ftp groups as well and no dice.

----------

## DawgG

i guess you error is somewhere in the config/listing of the users allowed ftp-login.

this is a vsftpd.conf that allows local and anon ftp-access on one of my internal networks:

```
listen=YES

anonymous_enable=YES

local_enable=YES

write_enable=YES

anon_upload_enable=NO

anon_mkdir_write_enable=NO

dirmessage_enable=YES

xferlog_enable=YES

connect_from_port_20=YES

idle_session_timeout=300

nopriv_user=ftp
```

mayb you can start from there and adapt it to your needs. all the default values and comments can be left out (which also makes reading on the forums much easier; eg 

```
grep -vE "^$|^#" /etc/vsftpd/vsftpd.conf
```

)

don't forget /etc/ftpusers which lists users DISALLOWED ftp-access, like root.

GOOD LUCK!

----------

